# MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (agu manifold pics too)



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

Whenever I hit full boost or get on the car I get fuel cut., now I know its because the ecu has no speed input. Ive heard that you can get a MK2 cluster with the vss attached to the back(pic below) Do I just splice the Mk2 VSS wire to the ecu vss input wire? any input on this would be great.
cluster









Pic of the freshly installed AGU manifold smoothed and painted. Fresh paint on the v/c too


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

To use the Mk2 VSS (assuming you are still cable driving the speedo) you need to power it with Grnd and +12 to the outside pins. Then center pin will be your VSS signal.
I did something similar a while back temporarily on my Corrado to drive a later digital speed (until I got the correct trans VSS for my cluster conversion).


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (sdezego)*

awesome, any other more clear pics?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

VSS input is not your problem.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*

so what is his problem?
Or are you too smart to help him out?


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_VSS input is not your problem.

any ideas on what it might be?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

All I'm saying is the first 2 years with my swap was w/o a VSS signal and there was no cutting out. These aren't ABA/Mk2 swaps.
Do you have a rubber intake or boost hose around your turbo that is collapsing under load perhaps?


_Modified by Veedubgti at 5:10 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*

Im positive, because if you cycle the key a few times it wont to it, it feels exactly like a rev limiter when you hit full boost, its a fuel or sprk cut.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

I can say with certainty that AEB swaps in Mk2's do not cut out from lack of VSS input. What kinda codes are you throwing?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*

Your intake mainfold looks killer BTW. Its a great mod, I love mine.
I don't think however that yours is an AGU manifold. AGU's have a little cast flange on them for the factory throttle cable bracket as you can see in my pic....










_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:17 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Your intake mainfold looks killer BTW. Its a great mod, I love mine.
I don't think however that yours is an AGU manifold. AGU's have a little cast flange on them for the factory throttle cable bracket as you can see in my pic....









_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:17 AM 2-7-2009_

nope it is, I ground off all the casting lines and that bracket since I ran the cable Under the manifold.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

Cool


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Cool

yup, any input on what would cause this speed cut thing?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (quadcammer32)*

Nope, but my guess is still that it's mechanical......collapsing rubber intake hose or the little N75 hoses, etc. Is your boost plummeting when this occurs?
I asked eariler and didn't get an answer.....WHAT ARE YOU GETTING FOR CODES?


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: MK2 20v 1.8T speed cut, VSS question (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Nope, but my guess is still that it's mechanical......collapsing rubber intake hose or the little N75 hoses, etc. Is your boost plummeting when this occurs?
I asked eariler and didn't get an answer.....WHAT ARE YOU GETTING FOR CODES?

it will spike up to like 10 or 11 then its like spark cut normally i let out but i stayed in it once and its like a revlimiter at like 3500 rpm.
I will vag-com it tomorrow


----------

